# One foal due in June



## mystic collies (Mar 26, 2015)

We only bred one mare this year but are very excited about the foal coming. Sire is Triple K Boogies Double Your Bucks and the dam is Stouts Miss Shortcake who was a great producer for Little King Farm with foals including Buckeroo Bandstand and Doctor Dream. 



Bonnie


----------



## KLM (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Excited to see the results of this cross!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2015)

Me too , Cant wait to see what she is preparing for you





Looking forward to watching her progress


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2015)

Just beautiful! Can't wait!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice pair, can't wait to see there combo.


----------



## mystic collies (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks, we are very excited


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2015)

Great to have you join us Bonnie and thrilled to watch for this baby with you. When is she due?


----------



## Kim P (Mar 28, 2015)

They are beautiful! Excited to see the baby!


----------

